# slug gun



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Advice/recommendations on a high quality rifled barrel shotgun slug gun I will be scoping it also!


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

Savage has a slug gun rifled barrel bolt ,i think its a 20 g .i read a few articles about it sounds like a very accurate gun with accutrigger .maxfold


----------



## T-REX (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks Maxfold! Any body else with any experience with slug guns?


----------



## tinboat814 (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.hr1871.com/Firearms/Shotguns/ultraSlug.asp


----------

